# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Calling All OptiBoard Photographers 2007

## Cindy Hamlin

Started a new thread for 2007 pictures.

----------


## Snitgirl

farmers market in seattle, washington.. drove there to take the NCLE test
grouse mountain, vancouver.. enjoying the snow
costco angel statue in my inlaws house...found it interesting to shoot.
our friends little girl isabella in tofino...we went there for new years, good to get away for a bit.

----------


## Snitgirl

san diego (home town) trip right after new years and just got back.  we headed down with our same friends we went to tofino with for new years...had to get my sunshine, warm weather, mexican food fix before the baby is due... stayed at a super place in a BOSA building, san diego.

our friends little girl isabella 34 floors (39 floor building) up amazed by the view and the planes coming into land..

visiting our super sweet little niece hannah.. she is so adorable with a super gentle soul...

isabella playing with a whale at the fiesta island park, san diego. saw a kite in the air and took off running.  amazing the attention span of kids that age..lol you can't see her face but she is running and saying "ooooooooooooooooooooo"

isabella at the san diego zoo

and a elephant :D

----------


## GOS_Queen

The first picture is from my hike above Multnomah Falls in the beautiful Columbia Gorge 

The second picture is from Silver Falls state park which is amazing (there are 10 different waterfalls along the trail)

The bottom two pictures are from one of my most favorite places on earth: Kathryn Albertson Park in Boise

----------


## mlm

The first 3 photos were from a walk along the seawall near Science World.  The 4th photo is from the Yaletown (downtown) portion of the seawall, looking towards False Creek.

----------


## Snitgirl

> The first 3 photos were from a walk along the seawall near Science World.  The 4th photo is from the Yaletown (downtown) portion of the seawall, looking towards False Creek.


mlm,
I am a big fan of your duck photo... Great Shot!!!

----------


## mlm

So Monday was a really boring day; no doctors in.  To keep myself occupied, I took photos of the clinic for our website.  Ended up with around 130 shots (yeah, I tend to go a little overboard when the camera's in my hands).

The little jade cat is Bellini.  She lives beside my point-of-sale machine and glares at anyone who tries to steal my chair.  But our optician resents her presence (and he likes to steal my chair...), so he blindfolded her this morning.

----------


## Snitgirl

> So Monday was a really boring day; no doctors in.  To keep myself occupied, I took photos of the clinic for our website.  Ended up with around 130 shots (yeah, I tend to go a little overboard when the camera's in my hands).
> 
> The little jade cat is Bellini.  She lives beside my point-of-sale machine and glares at anyone who tries to steal my chair.  But our optician resents her presence (and he likes to steal my chair...), so he blindfolded her this morning.


lol, toooooooo cute about the blind fold.. nice shot with the lenses.  I see you've got your depth of field going on..:) learn that in class?

----------


## mlm

Snitgirl,

Actually, we just learned about depth of field in tonight's class.  So really, the lens shot was a fluke... :o  (Yet, it did make "photo of the day" in flickr's 1on1 group!)

I have to say though, now that we're more into the technical stuff, I'm really seeing the limitations of my camera.  I've got to invest in a nice SLR camera soon.

----------


## Snitgirl

> Snitgirl,
> 
> Actually, we just learned about depth of field in tonight's class.  So really, the lens shot was a fluke... :o  (Yet, it did make "photo of the day" in flickr's 1on1 group!)
> 
> I have to say though, now that we're more into the technical stuff, I'm really seeing the limitations of my camera.  I've got to invest in a nice SLR camera soon.


Whoo hooooo! Way to go on your "photo of the day" !!!!!!!!!!!! I will go take a look..

Wait a bit on the SLR's cause their coming out with new ones.. Well, that's what I've heard..  Go to www.tfttf.com and you can get a lot of feedback from others that have SLR's and read about their pros and cons... Also, their podcasts have some really good information too!

Congrats again on flickr!!:cheers:

----------


## mlm

> Wait a bit on the SLR's cause their coming out with new ones.. Well, that's what I've heard..  Go to www.tfttf.com and you can get a lot of feedback from others that have SLR's and read about their pros and cons...


I've been contemplating getting an SLR for a couple of months now.  After a lot of research, I decided that my dream camera would be an Olympus E-330, but there's no way I could afford that.  And then I decided that I could settle for a Nikon D50.

Well, went to Broadway Camera today and asked about my choices.  Well, it turns out the D50 has been discontinued.  Then the guy showed me the E-500 (one step down from my dream camera!).  Oh Snitgirl!  I know you said I should wait but it was so nice and shiny and he even let me play with it (thereby increasing the temptation).  Needless to say, I walked out of there 1/2 an hour later with a nice new E-500 and 2 lenses.  :bbg:

Oh, I'm gonna have lots of fun now!

----------


## Snitgirl

> I've been contemplating getting an SLR for a couple of months now.  After a lot of research, I decided that my dream camera would be an Olympus E-330, but there's no way I could afford that.  And then I decided that I could settle for a Nikon D50.
> 
> Well, went to Broadway Camera today and asked about my choices.  Well, it turns out the D50 has been discontinued.  Then the guy showed me the E-500 (one step down from my dream camera!).  Oh Snitgirl!  I know you said I should wait but it was so nice and shiny and he even let me play with it (thereby increasing the temptation).  Needless to say, I walked out of there 1/2 an hour later with a nice new E-500 and 2 lenses.  :bbg:
> 
> Oh, I'm gonna have lots of fun now!


mlm,

Its pretty!!! :Nerd: 

Nothing like a hot cup of milk, chocolate chip cookie, sitting by the fireplace with your cats reading the camera manual time! hehe:p

----------


## Snitgirl

I had the pleasure to finally meet MLM from Optibaord.  We walked around Coal Harbor in Vancouver and just enjoyed what we both like doing, taking photos.  Boy, I am sooooooo jealous of her new camera and what she can do with it..

:D

Just some photos I took during our day.. We we're lucky with the great weather.  Was a little cold but no rain and a beautiful blue sky!

COMPOSER by HEINZ AESCHLIMANN, Switzerland


JAGUAR by JOHN HENRY, U.S.A


just some stairs

just some rocks

some light posts


some stones


just some color, there was no phone there

----------


## Jedi

This one was taken in November in Halifax during National meetings. We are taking the ferry from Dartmouth to Halifax. The woman in between us is our "handler" Maureen.

----------


## Jedi

This reminds me, I owe a few people picture CD's. This is at Peggy's Cove.

----------


## mlm

Snitgirl!  You beat me to it! ;)  I too had a lot of fun; no one but you believes me when I say four hours of picture taking can be fun... :bbg:  We're definitely going to do this again.

1)  Device to Root out Evil by Dennis Oppenheim
(Actually I took this photo before I met up with Snitgirl, but it's too interesting to not show everyone.)

2)  Jaguar by John Henry

3)  This duck kept following Snitgirl around!  Too funny!

4)  And I'll bet the seagull would have followed her too if it wasn't so comfortable on that log.

5)  I took this photo at Snitgirl's suggestion.  Like I said yesterday, I really admire your sense of angle and framing.  I'll have to work on that.

----------


## mlm

Jedi,
Those are great photos.  The lighthouse photo is "frame it and hang it on the wall" great!

----------


## Jedi

Thanks MLM, 
I've been jealous of your and Snitgirl, photography skill. Love the pictures.

----------


## Snitgirl

> Snitgirl!  You beat me to it! ;)  I too had a lot of fun; no one but you believes me when I say four hours of picture taking can be fun... :bbg:  We're definitely going to do this again.
> 
> 1)  Device to Root out Evil by Dennis Oppenheim
> (Actually I took this photo before I met up with Snitgirl, but it's too interesting to not show everyone.)
> 
> 2)  Jaguar by John Henry
> 
> 3)  This duck kept following Snitgirl around!  Too funny!
> 
> ...


I AM READY FOR UBC, just let me know.  Hopefully we can go before the baby arrives but not sure if that is when the flowers will be in bloom. 
You know how to reach me!:cheers:

----------


## Snitgirl

> This one was taken in November in Halifax during National meetings. We are taking the ferry from Dartmouth to Halifax. The woman in between us is our "handler" Maureen.



There he is, MR. President and Sir Shwing too!

----------


## Dave Nelson

> This reminds me, I owe a few people picture CD's. This is at Peggy's Cove.


It is my fondest hope that the sign warning people not to get to close to the ocean, is placed a long ways from the ocean itself.
(" gee officer, he went down to read a sign down by the water, when a big wave came and washed him out to sea.")

----------


## Snitgirl

> Jedi,
> Those are great photos.  The lighthouse photo is "frame it and hang it on the wall" great!


I think you might have to tell his secret service assistants to take care of the hanging on the wall bit.  After all, he is Mr. President...;)

----------


## Dave Nelson

> There he is, MR. President and Sir Shwing too!


There's that Schwing, plotting his dastardly deeds. Has anyone heard from Maureen since that photo was taken? :finger:

----------


## Jedi

> It is my fondest hope that the sign warning people not to get to close to the ocean, is placed a long ways from the ocean itself.
> (" gee officer, he went down to read a sign down by the water, when a big wave came and washed him out to sea.")


You know there was a post with no sign on it right by the shore, Oops. :D
Actually, the sign was right on the lighthouse. It gave me a little chuckle, Darwin wins. 

The whole area was covered in warning signs about slippery rocks and such. I was quite content to keep my distance, as the wind was horrible.

----------


## Jedi

> There's that Schwing, plotting his dastardly deeds. Has anyone heard from Maureen since that photo was taken? :finger:


DAVE! The rules. What happened in Halifax, stays in Halifax.:bbg:

----------


## Jedi

> There he is, MR. President and Sir Shwing too!


Oh! the formalities...

His highness would suffice.:p

----------


## hcjilson

Ava had a minor collision with my raised blue stone hearth yesterday. It resulted in a trip to the emergency room and a couple of stitches.They gave her a set of hospital jammie's which she now doesn't want to take off.(wasn't sure how to spell that so I did it both ways)She is shown modeling them, and the new stitch......Fortunately I was at work when it happened bcause I would have been a basket case.

----------


## Fezz

Harry-


That poor little ******! Look what that ole grandpops nasty hearth did. OUCH!

Hope she feels and heals soon!!!

PS. My wife and I love her picture in your avatar/signature. That really is a classic shot!

----------


## hcjilson

She went to the Dr's on Monday for a look see, and I asked her how her doctors appointment went. "He hurt my feelings" was the reply. I guess he touched the stitch to see if the plastic coating held up and she didn't like it much!Seh and her parents came to live with us until they could find and buy a house out here, and we put sponge bumpers on all things with sharp edges including the raised hearth. They've been in their new house for about a year and we took all that stuff down before the holidays....thinking she would be safe. I think we'll have to put it up again....not because of Ava, but because we found out today that Ava will have a brother or sister come next November! Yahooooooo!

----------


## Snitgirl

Awww, poor cutie pie Ava...

Congrats on the news Harry :D that's pretty exciting...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

This is one I took when the remnants of Hurricane Ivan was passing through. This is from my porch looking West at sunset.

(hope this works, this is my first attempt at posting a pic)

----------


## Fezz

Dragon-

Very cool picture. Good job.

----------


## mlm

It's been way too quiet on this thread lately.  Here are a few springtime photos to get things going again.

----------


## Snitgirl

Nice ones Myra..  Man, i am so freakin jealous of your new camera.... :Rolleyes: 

Keep them coming..

----------


## mlm

More spring flower photos coming up... :D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's one I took this morning.

----------


## mlm

DragonLensmanWV,

That's so pretty!  What kind of flower is it?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> DragonLensmanWV,
> 
> That's so pretty!  What kind of flower is it?



That's a clematis climbing up a metal hook that holds our hummingbird feeder.
I should take one tomorrow morning as all the rest of those buds will be open. Some of those flowers get 10 inches in diameter.

----------


## eyeshaveit

I was wondering if any of you would be able to send contact lens solution to soldiers stationed in Iraq. Due to the environment, the soldiers go through a lot of solution daily. There is so much debris in the air and the environment is very drying. In our practice, we rotate through the solution and send out the cases of trial solution that is going to expire within a couple of months. That way, our stock stays fresh and current, and the solution -which is generally used immediately- goes to good use.
If you are interested, I would be happy to send to you the coordinator that I have worked with. She will give you the Iraq address to ship to the commander of specific troops who have a need for this solution. This solution goes straight to the soldiers via the commander.

----------


## HarryChiling

eyeshaveit,

Post the information, I might have a few cases around the office I could send.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Took these last night after more of the blooms opened up on the clematis. Diffused evening light as opposed to bright morning light shows the color better.
Don't have much else blooming yet, but our hollyhocks are knee high now. Last year they topped 12 feet! Our peonies are looking particularly good so far.

----------


## rbaker

Some people ask why we fly around in those little airplanes

http://silvairehair3.home.comcast.net/032007/

This is one of the reasons.

----------


## mlm

DragonLensmanWV,

Oh, I love your shots!  Snitgirl can tell you that I'm a sucker for flower shots of any kind, but yours are really gorgeous!  I had no idea that clematis had such huge flowers.  Thank you for sharing the beauty!

----------


## mlm

rbaker,

WOW!  :Eek:  Those are some amazing shots!  It's hard to pick a favourite, but I would have to say that the shots of Rainbow Bridge are pretty darn impressive!!

----------


## Snitgirl

rbaker.. yes, amazing shots.. what kind of camera was used?

----------


## mlm

I have a request Snitgirl....  Can you please post up more photos of your little sweetie??  She looks so cute in your avatar, but I'd love to see something a bit clearer  :)

----------


## rbaker

Nikon CoolPix S6

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Some people ask why we fly around in those little airplanes
> 
> http://silvairehair3.home.comcast.net/032007/
> 
> This is one of the reasons.


WOW! That is ONE impressive photojournal! I get dizzy just looking at some of those shots.Excellent!:drop::drop:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> DragonLensmanWV,
> 
> Oh, I love your shots!  Snitgirl can tell you that I'm a sucker for flower shots of any kind, but yours are really gorgeous!  I had no idea that clematis had such huge flowers.  Thank you for sharing the beauty!



Thank you. I'll be sure to post more of them when they get bigger. I have some shots from last year of our hollyhocks, lilies,hibiscus, and hydrangea, but they're from my old 1.3 Mp HP215 camera and they really don't look too good. My new camera  is a Canon PowerShot A540, a 6 Mp camera.

----------


## Snitgirl

> Nikon CoolPix S6


Am i correct that this camera's zoom is only a 3x?? If so, holy you must of been flying quite low on some of those shots...

Well done on the photos Sir Baker and good to see that you are up having fun after your surgery..:cheers:

P.S.  why do I have a feeling that you probably built that plane yourself...

----------


## rbaker

Snitgirl  Didnt use zoom on any of the pics. About the lowest we flew was 1000 AGL (oops, Above Ground Level) and most of the shots were from about 2000 AGL. 

The aircraft is a store bought unit that I purchased in January and this is the first trip that I have taken. It was a deal that I just could not turn down. The poor old boys wife gave him an ultimatum, either me or the airplane and he made the wrong decision. I offered him 30% under marked and he accepted. The Maule is for sale. We bought a Mooney Bravo last year and it is our coast to coast toy. I will post some more pictures and try to update the web site but this retirement is wearing me out. I have never been busier in my life. I am busier than a one legged man at a fanny kicking contest.

The laminectomy went perfect. No pain for the first time in four years. 

How sweet it is.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Got a couple pictures this evening. One is one cluster of rhododendron and another is the clematis again with a tape measure in the photo. Seems this year the flowers are a bit smaller, but there's more of them.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here are some more shots of the irises around our office.

----------


## Snitgirl

Happy Friday Myra  :D  Hope you're not working to hard...







> I have a request Snitgirl....  Can you please post up more photos of your little sweetie??  She looks so cute in your avatar, but I'd love to see something a bit clearer  :)

----------


## Snitgirl

Looks like I am going to need to get out of the house this weekend and smell the roses.  Thanks for sharing the flower pics you two.




> Here are some more shots of the irises around our office.

----------


## mlm

I actually left work early today to meet my dad at the airport.  He had a 6 hour layover on his way to the Philippines, so my brother and I kept him company.  Besides, I think my mom was afraid he might get on the wrong plane or something if we weren't there to help him!

What a little sweetie!!  And I'm guessing the T-shirt message was for mom and dad??

Did you take part in the 24 hours of Flickr event, or the ShutterClock event?  I did and ended up with these two photos respectively.

----------


## Cindy K

Ahhh, you've been to Sun Yat Sen gardens! I love that place; isn't it amazing the tranquility and separateness created there in the middle of busy Vancouver Chinatown?

----------


## Snitgirl

Hey Myra...

Did a hike with my hubby and baby Siena at the Lynn Valley Loop Trail today.  Neat place, reminds me of Yosemite.. But the only thing that isn't there for you is flowers....P.S where did you purchase your new camera?

----------


## mlm

> Hey Myra...
> 
> Did a hike with my hubby and baby Siena at the Lynn Valley Loop Trail today.  Neat place, reminds me of Yosemite.. But the only thing that isn't there for you is flowers....P.S where did you purchase your new camera?


Beautiful!  Looks like it was a really nice hike!

I got my camera at Broadway Camera, at Broadway and Oak.  The guy who helped me, Henry, was really nice and informative.  I'm guessing your camera is still broken then?

----------


## mlm

> Ahhh, you've been to Sun Yat Sen gardens! I love that place; isn't it amazing the tranquility and separateness created there in the middle of busy Vancouver Chinatown?


It was my first time visiting the garden, and I agree Cindy.  It's such a peaceful, serene place.  I want to go back again when it's sunny, but that's certainly not this weekend!

----------


## Snitgirl

The camera isn't officially broken but a lot of the pics are starting to turn out blurry.  Also, there is a spot on the inside of the lens and it shows up on some of the photos.  I am sooooo ready for a new camera, I'm usually upgraded by now since this one is 3 years old but other things have come up and a new camera is not the first thing on the list but I will start my research now to figure out what I am wanting.  Yes wanting, not needing..lol  Who wouldn't want more than 3x optical zoom and over 5 mega pixels????  I know I do!

Which camera was it that you really really wanted but didn't get? I've forgotten what you told me.  Also, what kind of camera do you have now?
If they taught you anything about camera buying when you took your course, can you give me some tips?:cheers:

Thanks!! Hope your now working to hard!!!

P.S. I know I referred 3 people to your office and 2 have come in.  Has the 3rd one called yet? :Nerd:

----------


## the.chad

hey-
here you go kids, enjoy.
chad

----------


## Snitgirl

the.chad,

Thanks for sharing photos.  Such a cute doggie.. what breed is it?  And the car, what kind is that?  Oh and where was the shot taken with the waterfall?

I see this is your 3rd post.  Welcome to Optiboard:cheers:

----------


## the.chad

Our puppy is a mini goldendoodle, my car is a Toyota Echo Hatchback, and the falls are called  Bridal Falls-just past Chilliwack, thanks for the welcome...

----------


## Snitgirl

Golden retriever and poodle mixed?  Holy, I learn something new everyday  :D

I thought your car was the new rabbit that is out, my mistake.. Cute little thing you got there.

Im going to set a goal to visit places outside of Vancouver since I live here now. Like stop for that coffee Mrs. President (Cindy of Opticians of British Columbia) has offered me.  She is north of me...

Anywhoooo.  Do not hesitate to create threads or leave posts on this board..Sit back and enjoy the ride...:cheers:

----------


## mlm

the.chad, that is one cute puppy!

Snitgirl,

I really wanted an Olympus E330, but settled with the E500.  I spent $830 on the 2 lens kit back in January; now I saw an ad in Future Shop for the same kit at $599. :angry:  Regardless, I've been really happy with my toy.  The only major difference between the 2 is the live LCD viewing with the E330.

The only advice the instructor gave was to concentrate your money on the glass not the body.  But he doesn't use digital cameras, so I would add that the sensor and resolution are important.

Oh, and did I miss the second person you referred?  Unfortunately I don't get to do all the pretests myself anymore, so I may have.  Send me a PM with the names and I'll check for you.  Thanks so much for sending more work my way!! :p

----------


## Snitgirl

Excellent, thanks for the camera info.  I didn't even notice there wasn't a live lcd screen on yours.  No wonder you kept looking through the viewer thingie, lol.  I just thought you liked looking through it, lol.

Is there anything that you do not like about your toy?

You told me where you got your camera bag but I forgot...

Are you going to take another photography course?

2 referrals was tina *exam* chelsie *glasses*
the 3rd probably hasn't phoned. I'll check and see.
P.S. Happy Victoria day! <----:idea: I am going to look this holiday up and see what it is all about. 

P.P.S. If weather permits, I just might post some flower shots..there are some really beautiful ones here around the hood.






> the.chad, that is one cute puppy!
> 
> Snitgirl,
> 
> I really wanted an Olympus E330, but settled with the E500.  I spent $830 on the 2 lens kit back in January; now I saw an ad in Future Shop for the same kit at $599. :angry:  Regardless, I've been really happy with my toy.  The only major difference between the 2 is the live LCD viewing with the E330.
> 
> The only advice the instructor gave was to concentrate your money on the glass not the body.  But he doesn't use digital cameras, so I would add that the sensor and resolution are important.
> 
> Oh, and did I miss the second person you referred?  Unfortunately I don't get to do all the pretests myself anymore, so I may have.  Send me a PM with the names and I'll check for you.  Thanks so much for sending more work my way!! :p

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We have a few more flowers going on now, so I thought I'd post a couple of pictures. We have some Evening Primrose, a couple of Peonies, and one of our cat Maia roly-polying in the sun.

----------


## Snitgirl

hi...

taking pictures of babies.  what do you recommend for camera settings?  i've been using the fast action icon on my ultra compact but constantly get blurry images.  Should i be trying to take baby shots in multiburst mode?

Out of 10 photos the clearest image I can get is something like this.  Am I begin ultra picking (I feel this image is blurry) or should I be expecting more from my camera?  Thanks for the help.   :Nerd:

----------


## Steve Machol

Is this better?

Note: to increase sharpness you can eithe use a lower F-stop or a fastewr shttuer.  Unfortunately these are mutually exclusive but generally the more light you can shine on the subject, the more you can get away with.

----------


## Cindy K

> Im going to set a goal to visit places outside of Vancouver since I live here now. Like stop for that coffee Mrs. President (Cindy of Opticians of British Columbia) has offered me. She is north of me...


Hi Michelle!

Actually, I'm East of you about two hours. And its absolutely beautiful here in Hope right now. If you get a chance to come up here check out the Tunnels; there's a park there and a beautiful walk through a well kept trail that runs alongside the Coquihalla River. 

That waterfall 'the.chad' posted: I drive past it each and every work day-- its spectacular even seen from a distance from the freeway. There's another photo-op worthy waterfall on the mountain above 'The Falls' golf course just past Chilliwack. Thing is for that one a good telephoto lens is required.

----------


## GOS_Queen

> the.chad,
> 
> Thanks for sharing photos. Such a cute doggie.. what breed is it?


 
the.chad -  

I totally agree - such a cute little doggie!

----------


## Snitgirl

It is better (sharper) thank you, but looking a bit purplish...

I'll use your note and put my ultra compact to the test.  Does it make sense to have it in the multi burst mode as well? 

Thank you for the information Mr. Machol... :)




> Is this better?
> 
> Note: to increase sharpness you can eithe use a lower F-stop or a fastewr shttuer.  Unfortunately these are mutually exclusive but generally the more light you can shine on the subject, the more you can get away with.

----------


## rbaker

Got rid of the purple

----------


## mlm

> Excellent, thanks for the camera info.  I didn't even notice there wasn't a live lcd screen on yours.  No wonder you kept looking through the viewer thingie, lol.  I just thought you liked looking through it, lol.
> 
> Is there anything that you do not like about your toy?
> 
> You told me where you got your camera bag but I forgot...
> 
> Are you going to take another photography course?
> 
> 2 referrals was tina *exam* chelsie *glasses*
> the 3rd probably hasn't phoned. I'll check and see.


I'm not sure how I overlooked this post.  Sorry Snitgirl!

Anything else I don't like...  The big one is the bulkiness.  I carry my camera bag everywhere now, and sometimes it drives me nuts.  But I knew what I was getting into when I chose to get a dSLR, so I can't really complain.  I have problems with manual focus on the 14-45 kit lens; it supposedly works but it's so subtle and the focus ring doesn't stop (it will spin and spin and spin, unlike normal focus rings) so I can't tell if I've gone too far.  And the viewfinder doesn't have the split image prism to help you focus either.  The 40-150 kit lens focuses much better, but it's difficult to use at close range (for obvious reasons).  I'm told that Olympus cameras have insane menus, but since my rangefinder is also an Olympus I was already used to the menu system.

My other dream camera was the Nikon D40.  You may want to take a look at both and see which feels more comfortable.

I got my bag at Black's.  It's a Roots sling backpack.  Sometimes you can find Lowepro bags for sale; I'm trying to find one that's affordable and waterproof...  :Rolleyes: 

I'm hoping to take the intermediate course through VSB this fall.  I would love to take a course at Focal Point or Vancouver Photo Workshops, but they're both about 2.5 times the cost.

Duh, I must have blonde roots or something  :hammer:Of course I knew about Tina and Chelsie (how's she liking her glasses?).  I look forward to meeting your next referral soon!

Oh, and we should go on another photo trip soon.  I'll email you.

----------


## Steve Machol

> It is better (sharper) thank you, but looking a bit purplish...


Um, aren't all babies purple or is it just my family? :p

----------


## Snitgirl

humm, well... Mine is suppose to be brown since its got my mexican blood :Eek: , but that isn't the case.  Maybe the next one?




> Um, aren't all babies purple or is it just my family? :p

----------


## mlm

I'm sooooooo excited.  Every 2 years, Third World Eye Care Society hold a formal dinner and silent auction to raise money for eyecare projects.  This year, I'm donating some of my photos.  I'm so nervous about whether anyone will actually bid on them; the planning committee (of which I'm a member) helped me value the work from between $250 and $500.  I hope there are some big wallets there!

----------


## Snitgirl

mlm,

Do you have photos of them in their frames?  I would like to see the final outcome of your masterpieces...




> I'm sooooooo excited.  Every 2 years, Third World Eye Care Society hold a formal dinner and silent auction to raise money for eyecare projects.  This year, I'm donating some of my photos.  I'm so nervous about whether anyone will actually bid on them; the planning committee (of which I'm a member) helped me value the work from between $250 and $500.  I hope there are some big wallets there!

----------


## mlm

Not yet Snitgirl.  They're wrapped in plastic to protect the frames and glass.  On the day of the auction, I'm planning on taking several photos so that I can start a portfolio of my work.  I'll definitely show you guys what they ended up looking like and what they went for in the end.  (I need a "cross my fingers" smilie right here!)

----------


## HarryChiling

I din't take the photo's but here is a photo of two of our resident posters, see if you can guess who?

----------


## Snitgirl

Fezz & Mr. Mitchell?  




> I din't take the photo's but here is a photo of two of our resident posters, see if you can guess who?

----------


## Fezz

Ok.....

1st shady character = Chris Ryser (I bet the hair is a bad dye job or toupee)

2nd even shadier character = DocinChina



:D:cheers::D:cheers::D

----------


## Fezz

PS. Didn't I see these pictures at the post office?

:cheers::D:cheers::D:cheers:

----------


## mlm

My guess is that #1 is Mr. Harry C himself, and #2 is Optidonn.

----------


## HarryChiling

PM me if you want the answer.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hmmm, judging from the pop-up info on the thumbnails, I'd say #1 = Fezz, #2 = Lensgrinder.

----------


## HarryChiling

> Hmmm, judging from the pop-up info on the thumbnails, I'd say #1 = Fezz, #2 = Lensgrinder.


Smart@ss :D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Smart@ss :D


That's what I do best!:D

Now, what do I win? :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Fezz

> Now, what do I win?


 
A date with your pick of the "Mystery Optiboarder"!  :cry:   :cry:   :cry: 

unLucky You!!!!


PS. I am busy that day, so you must pick Lensgrinder


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> A date with your pick of the "Mystery Optiboarder"!   
> 
> unLucky You!!!!
> 
> 
> PS. I am busy that day, so you must pick Lensgrinder
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


I am also busy on that day, so you get to take him out!

----------


## Snitgirl

Here you go Cindy, looks like we had the same visitor.

edKENdance, hope it doesn't bring on the nightmares

Was this thing looking at me?? I swore I could hear it talk...:hammer:

Sorry for the large photo, did that so you can see what I mean.  The glowing two small dots...  :D

----------


## Snitgirl

She's growing big and strong!!

LIFE IS GOOD !!


OFF TO HER COUSINS BALLET SHOW


CURRENTLY HER FAVORITE TOY, "MR SHARKY"


COPYING WHAT MOMMY SHOWS HER



LOVE HER LONG CURLY EYELASHES, WONDER IF THEY ARE GOING TO GET LONGER..

----------


## rbaker

Snitgirl  not as scary as the spider or cute as the baby, our neighbor who checks on our home in Oregon took these pictures of our new neighbors last week. Apparently the culvert under our ranch road made a perfect den. Our Papillion will have some new barnyard friends when we get back out west in a few more weeks. It should be interesting.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Snitgirl,

If I saw that creature in my house, I would have to move!!!
 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek: 

Yikes!!!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

On a recent visit to Williamsburg.

----------


## Cindy K

Yowsers! I see those glowing dots on its head-- eyes? Looks like the same breed as the ones we have here; no idea what breed that is other than they get damn big! 




> Here you go Cindy, looks like we had the same visitor.
> 
> edKENdance, hope it doesn't bring on the nightmares
> 
> Was this thing looking at me?? I swore I could hear it talk...:hammer:
> 
> Sorry for the large photo, did that so you can see what I mean. The glowing two small dots... :D

----------


## Snitgirl

11 weeks & 1 day.... she sure does try to talk a lot.... tons of "ahh guu's" and now she is starting to make vowel sounds, well sort of sound like it. She's really using those focal cords, you can hear her at the other side of the house.. lol Tons of talking along with lots of smiling... she is so much fun!

Gramma sent her some headbands, had to try one... lol

----------


## mlm

Snitgirl,

Siena just gets more and more adorable every time I see a new photo!  Such beautiful blue eyes in this new shot.  And a very cute headband!  Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## sharon m./ aboc

snitgirl,
    she is adorable.  congratulations!

----------


## mlm

Third World Eye Care Society's XI Eye Ball took place last night.  The Venetian theme was lots of fun, and the silent auction raised a lot of money for future eye care projects.  Unfortunately my own photos didn't do as well as I had hoped, but it was all for a great cause.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Third World Eye Care Society's XI Eye Ball took place last night.  The Venetian theme was lots of fun, and the silent auction raised a lot of money for future eye care projects.  Unfortunately my own photos didn't do as well as I had hoped, but it was all for a great cause.


But even a drop in a bucket can finish filling a bucket.:D
Those looked very nice.Congratulations!

----------


## Snitgirl

mlm, incredible.. are those the masks you were working on???  WOW!:cheers:

----------


## mlm

Snitgirl,

Oh no, those aren't the ones! :o  I'm not nearly that talented!!  We rented 17 of these Venetian masks from a movie prop warehouse.  Unfortunately the masks I was painting for the volunteers to wear weren't used.  I'm not sure why, but it was a lot of wasted effort...

The mask that Dr. Wagner is wearing is an authentic Venetian mask.  I just went for a little face painting.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Got a few more flower pictures to post.

----------


## mlm

DragonLensmanWV, those are beautiful flowers!

Here are my newest shots:

----------


## elena

Some photos about my butterfly orchid

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

mlm, those are some nice pics! I've always liked irises. I should have some new ones of our lilies that are starting to bloom. Our hollyhocks have been disappointing this year. The clematis is blooming again, but with much smaller blooms.

Elena, those are also some very nice orchid pictures!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We just got back from our visit to the Magnolia Plantation in Charleston, SC. The site for filming Swamp Thing.:D

There are many tours to take and much walking to be done, just watch for gators, we saw a lot. It's very beautiful and scenic.If you go there bring your own picnic lunch, as we found the snack shop was even higher priced than a ballpark.:drop:

Here's a few pictures:

----------


## elena

> mlm, those are some nice pics! I've always liked irises. I should have some new ones of our lilies that are starting to bloom. Our hollyhocks have been disappointing this year. The clematis is blooming again, but with much smaller blooms.
> 
> Elena, those are also some very nice orchid pictures!


Thanks.
I'm not sure what's the name of this kind of orchid in english. Here we call it butterfly orchid because the petal is just like a butterfly:)

I like your nice oak pics:cheers:

----------


## elena

A corner of my bonsai:)

----------


## rbaker

What with all those flowers there's just gotta be a few hummingbirds about. My friends wife has infinite patience. Of course the sugar water helps. They live on a migratory flyway and sometimes have hundreds at their feeders.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> What with all those flowers there's just gotta be a few hummingbirds about. My friends wife has infinite patience. Of course the sugar water helps. They live on a migratory flyway and sometimes have hundreds at their feeders.


WOW! We have a few hummers around, and they're not particularly afraid of us, but we don't have near as many as that!

----------


## mlm

As Snitgirl so teasingly pointed out on another thread, I tend to spend more time on the golf course taking photos than actually playing the game.  Luckily, my golfing partners don't mind too much.  This is the Stanley Park pitch & putt, an 18-hole par 3 course in the heart of downtown Vancouver.

----------


## mlm

rbaker,
Those are some absolutely gorgeous photos!  I love how you caught the blur of the wings.

elena,
I wish I had the patience for bonsai since I think they're so beautiful.  Too bad I have a "brown thumb".  Your bonsai are so wonderfully cared for.

DragonLensmanWV,
What?  No magnolias??  The trees look really cool though.  Are they willows?

----------


## Snitgirl

Its amazing how quickly they grow...
Photo Siena @ 15 weeks...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> rbaker,
> Those are some absolutely gorgeous photos!  I love how you caught the blur of the wings.
> 
> elena,
> I wish I had the patience for bonsai since I think they're so beautiful.  Too bad I have a "brown thumb".  Your bonsai are so wonderfully cared for.
> 
> DragonLensmanWV,
> What?  No magnolias??  The trees look really cool though.  Are they willows?



The magnolias were not in bloom. I do have a shot of the main house flanked by magnolias, and a few shots from around the grounds.Oh, and those trees are Live Oaks.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I love reading various blogs on the net and happened upon this one by accident: http://thepapercraneproject.my-expre....com/blog.html

She is folding and mailing 1000 origami paper cranes. She is sending them all over the world and asks that you take pics of them when you receive them and send them to her. 

You can view the cranes sent thus far here: http://thepapercraneproject.my-expre....com/blog.html.  Some of the pics are phenomenal.

I took my crane out for a day trip to Dutch Gap a wetland area we have in my backyard. I have posted pics before. Here are some scenes from the _Crane's Day Out_. There were so many dragonflys in the air that I only had to stop on the path for one to land at my feet.

----------


## mlm

> The magnolias were not in bloom. I do have a shot of the main house flanked by magnolias, and a few shots from around the grounds.Oh, and those trees are Live Oaks.


My favourite has got to be the 3rd shot.  I love the reflections in the water.

----------


## mlm

> I took my crane out for a day trip to Dutch Gap a wetland area we have in my backyard. I have posted pics before. Here are some scenes from the _Crane's Day Out_. There were so many dragonflys in the air that I only had to stop on the path for one to land at my feet.


Very cool idea!  And I like how your crane and the dragonfly match!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> My favourite has got to be the 3rd shot.  I love the reflections in the water.


Yes, that was a very still and quiet part of the swamp.(no gators!) We had just exited the Biblical Gardens where I took the snapdragon and lantana shot (and some hydrangea and lilies) and there was this low bridge across the swamp and I stopped to snap that one. Not too bad for a point-and-shoot camera, eh?

----------


## Snitgirl

Just wanted to thank everyone for your flower photos.  Each time I see them I keep telling myself I need to get out there, challenge myself and take some of those shots.

So today, I did a photo walk with Myra (mlm) and did what I could with the camera that I have and worked on my flower shots a bit.  I need a lot more practice that is for sure..


MLM ~ thanks for the walk and taking the time with me so I could "smell" the roses.  It was great to get out today, kept my mind off my cat

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Just wanted to thank everyone for your flower photos.  Each time I see them I keep telling myself I need to get out there, challenge myself and take some of those shots.
> 
> So today, I did a photo walk with Myra (mlm) and did what I could with the camera that I have and worked on my flower shots a bit.  I need a lot more practice that is for sure..
> 
> 
> MLM ~ thanks for the walk and taking the time with me so I could "smell" the roses.  It was great to get out today, kept my mind off my cat…


Nice rose picture! My mother used to have a lot of roses and got one of hers in the paper. It was a Pink Peace rose and out of the middle of the bloom there was a short stem and another bloom. While the double flower was rare, it was not unheard of.
Here's a couple shots of our giant hibiscuses. These blooms are around 9 inches in diameter, bloom in the morning and are rolled back up and dead by night.

Can't blame you for taking so many pictures of Siena- she sure is cute!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We have our hydrangea starting to bloom. I have an early shot of one. They will look fuller in a week.
Our black-eyed Susans are in good form.
And our African Violet is pretty good looking right now. Look at the sparkles in the petals.

----------


## k12311997

???????

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> ???????


That's some pretty good photos of some question marks.:cheers::cheers::bbg:

----------


## Snitgirl

One day shy of turning 4 months... she giggled for the first time the other day... It was sooooo cute.. I cried it was so darn cute.

----------


## k12311997

> That's some pretty good photos of some question marks.:cheers::cheers::bbg:


it is not as easy capturing them in their natural habitat as you might think.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> it is not as easy capturing them in their natural habitat as you might think.



And I like your Atari 2600 Video Computer System avatar.:D

----------


## Snitgirl

Of course, just another Siena photo...Happy 4 months baby cakes..

----------


## Snitgirl

Siena and I were downtown today (across the bridge for us) and stopped by to say hello to Myra (MLM)..  Good to see her, always has a smile on her face...

----------


## mlm

And let me tell you, Siena has a really strong grip! :D  Thank you again for the birthday milk and cookies Snitgirl!

----------


## mlm

I finally got all the photos sorted out from my recent trip back to my hometown of Regina, Saskatchewan.  Here are a few:

- aerial view of downtown Regina
- the Legislative Building (Regina is the provincial capital)
- my cousin, my goddaughter and me
- a prairie lily, the provincial flower
- the World War I memorial at the Legislative Building

----------


## mlm

And a few more aerial shots of Canadian scenery:

- a BC town nestled in the Rockies
- Prairie fields in Alberta
- some fluffy clouds :D
- Vancouver

----------


## braheem24

Not for the faint of heart, Sorry for the XXX pics :D

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/4564/dscn7441df0.jpg



Full Size Image click Here

----------


## Snitgirl

Myra,

All nice photos... but the one of the Legislative Building (Regina is the provincial capital) SUPA...




> I finally got all the photos sorted out from my recent trip back to my hometown of Regina, Saskatchewan.  Here are a few:
> 
> - aerial view of downtown Regina
> - the Legislative Building (Regina is the provincial capital)
> - my cousin, my goddaughter and me
> - a prairie lily, the provincial flower
> - the World War I memorial at the Legislative Building

----------


## Snitgirl

Oh, just another photo of my little one, getting tired of the photos yet?  She is heading for 5 months old. This very PINK 30 year old dress was handed down to her (2 others wore it prior).  She enjoyed feeling the fabric.  I am not really into PINK but I must say, it was super cute on her...:)

----------


## braheem24

latest baby photo with a Nikon D2 that I can barely use :hammer:

I got the brokeh right finally.

----------


## Snitgirl

SUPA shot... beautiful little one you have there...:)

----------


## Snitgirl

As always, just a really great relaxing fun time with MLM...

My random shots from our morning granville island walk before MLM had to go to work (on sunday) to do inventory... :)

Your comments on the photos are appreciated..I am a novice "point & shooter" so any ideas, recommendations, etc.... thanks mucho!

MLM on the left, Snitgirl on the right.



Sporting CK (on top of MLM's head) & Dior on my face blocking the UV.....again, MLM on the left and Snitgirl on the right.




A statue that cost 3,500....




I think this chair was up there in price too.



The Aqua Bus, didn't go on it this time but have been in the past.  Just another fun thing to do in Vancouver.



Ah, yes.  It never fails, I tend to love shadows..



Funny, I always thought Americans were more patriotic.. Now that I've been living here, I feel Canada is.



Just a photo of bird poo... lol lots of white specks..

----------


## Cindy K

I love what you do with shadow. That statue almost looks like its going to come to life. The colors in the water are incredible-- where was that? Doesn't look like any water I've seen around Granville Island. Also, your textures and contrasts work real well together- who'd think of taking a pic of the bolts holding a plate to a post, but its so cool!

And what's the deal with MLM wearing her shades on her head? More practicing what's preached there!

----------


## braheem24

My favorite subject :)

----------


## Snitgirl

Braheem24.. thats a great subject.. and nice shot...sand all over hands and toes...excellent...

was this with your Nikon D2?

My husband is getting me a Nikon D300 when they are released in Nov.  i will finally retire my Sony Point and Shooter...You got any "cons" about your camera? :Nerd:

----------


## braheem24

That was with the D80, I mainly use the D2 for sports at 9 FPS compared to 3 fps with the D80 I catch a lot more scenes.

My only grip is the noise with the higher iso but it is supposed to be greatly improved with the d300 and d3.

----------


## Snitgirl

I am a total newbie when it comes to photography and cameras.. what is noise?  Is it actually noise that the camera makes or it is the visible noise that people talk about when viewing an image?

----------


## braheem24

ISO noise is the visible noise, picutres below



Camera noise is from the shutter, it makes you sound like you know what you're doing  at high speeds :D

----------


## Steve Machol

Here's two cutouts from a picture of the Moon that I took, the one on the left is the original with noise, and the one one the right was run through a noise-reducing filter in my graphics program.

----------


## Snitgirl

thank you, I understand now...

----------


## mlm

> And what's the deal with MLM wearing her shades on her head? More practicing what's preached there!


Okay, okay...but in my defence:
1) my camera doesn't have a live view LCD so I have to move the sunglasses to look through the viewfinder,
2) I fix my own sunglasses when they stretch out after headband duty :bbg:

----------


## mlm

Alright, my turn.  These were taken on the photo walk with Snitgirl the other day:

- skeins of silk yarn
- I thought these were mangosteens, but I'm told that's not right.  Does anyone know the name of this fruit?
- a little ferry coming into the dock
- a hungry kitty trying to get into the store (we think he lives there)

----------


## mlm

> latest baby photo with a Nikon D2 that I can barely use :hammer:
> 
> I got the brokeh right finally.


What gorgeous eyes!!

----------


## Cindy K

> Alright, my turn. These were taken on the photo walk with Snitgirl the other day:
> - I thought these were mangosteens, but I'm told that's not right. Does anyone know the name of this fruit?
> quote]


 
I believe they're rambutans (sp?)- much like a lychee but covered with the spines.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Look at this beautiful shot from the new issue of National Geographic. I saw it today at the doctor's office  and had to set it as my wallpaper.

----------


## Snitgirl

MLM, not sure if you got this on the post that I left on my birthday thread so here it is...and also again, thanks for the sneaky challenge.  I took a regular shot (with a mini table top tripod) then changed the setting on my camera to B & W and then Sepia.  I have a couple more I will post later..

i need to really work on flower picture taking. It sooo took me out of my comfort zone.. lol

*My original post in a different thread:*
MLM.. WOW!!  thank you so much for the wonderful surprise that arrived today... You are WAY to kind... I thank you so so much.

I don't have my birthday camera yet, it is released in November.. But, I will do what I can with the camera I have and post some shots if they turn out, lol... Thanks for the sneaky challenge....bRAT...

And your card... you should do something with that creative gift you have..

Thank you again for making my day even more SUPA...

----------


## mlm

Very nice Snitgirl!  I knew you'd enjoy a bit of a challenge :D

----------


## mlm

I found this statue the other day while waiting at a bus stop.  It's called "Search" by by J. Seward Johnson Jr.

I'm told that people always put flowers into her eyeglass case.  No wonder she can't find her glasses!

----------


## k12311997

> I found this statue the other day while waiting at a bus stop. It's called "Search" by by J. Seward Johnson Jr.
> 
> I'm told that people always put flowers into her eyeglass case. No wonder she can't find her glasses!


 
"How not to wear your glasses" imortalized in stone.:bbg:

----------


## rbaker

I dont know if anyone on OptiBoard is an aviation enthusiast but last week Jane and I flew up to McMinnville airport just Southwest of Portland, Oregon and had the opportunity to visit the Evergreen Aviation Museum. This is an outstanding Museum in every respect and the home of Howard Hughess Spruce Goose.. They presently have over 75 aircraft on display and will double that when the new building is completed next year. 

I took over a hundred photos and rather than posting them here have published them on my 

www.aerovisiontech.com 

web site under the Summer 2007 in Gold Hill, Oregon button. Or, you can go directly to the museum web page at

http://www.aerovisiontech.com/Summer_2007/Evergreen/evergreen.htm

The photos on the web site are low resolution but if you want the original high resolution photos just send me an email and I will send you a CD.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I dont know if anyone on OptiBoard is an aviation enthusiast but last week Jane and I flew up to McMinnville airport just Southwest of Portland, Oregon and had the opportunity to visit the Evergreen Aviation Museum. This is an outstanding Museum in every respect and the home of Howard Hughess Spruce Goose.. They presently have over 75 aircraft on display and will double that when the new building is completed next year. 
> 
> I took over a hundred photos and rather than posting them here have published them on my 
> 
> www.aerovisiontech.com 
> 
> web site under the Summer 2007 in Gold Hill, Oregon button. Or, you can go directly to the museum web page at
> 
> http://www.aerovisiontech.com/Summer_2007/Evergreen/evergreen.htm
> ...


Oh, I list love to look at old planes like those Spitfires, MIGs, Mustangs, and is that a SR-71 engine I see?

----------


## Snitgirl

Hi everyone...

I am 6 months old today.  I just had my first solid food tonight (lovely long grain brown rice my daddy pureed) and also my first sippee cup too.  I got a special birthday cake that mommy and daddy ate..

I can sit up, spit up, burp.  And boy, I can babble... I am a real stinker too!!  Tee hee..

:D

~ Siena ~

Yippppppppeeeeee

P.S.sorry for the large photos, they were copied from a location and that is the size, sorry.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We had to have our 14 year old cat euthanized today. :cry: 
Her kidneys have been failing for years.

----------


## Snitgirl

Aww. I feel for you, a tuff thing to do, it really is.  We had to do the same just a few months ago to our cat Simon who was 16.

I hope you are doing well.

Michelle

----------


## braheem24



----------


## optigrrl

This is from our passion flower vine.

----------


## optigrrl

;;;

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I was clearing out my camera card today and found a few pics I should post here.
A couple of our Black-Eyed Susan patch and one of our Surprise Lillys.

----------


## HarryChiling

Ok, here's an image dump.  All photos can be used by optiboarders to your hearts content.

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## optigrrl

Beautiful! Where were these taken?

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## braheem24

> Ok, here's an image dump. All photos can be used by optiboarders to your hearts content.


Can I use this one for my dart board? :D

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## HarryChiling

more

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> more



I like the roses pictures. My mother was a rose nut and we had them all over our yard. My mission, and I chose to accept it, was to rid them of japanese beetles. Which I did in rather imaginative ways.
She once had a picture of one of her roses featured in some rose magazine, I can't remember which one. She had some Pink Peace roses that were very large and on one of them a second bloom grew out of the center of the first one. Rare, but not unheard of.

----------


## HarryChiling

> I like the roses pictures. My mother was a rose nut and we had them all over our yard. My mission, and I chose to accept it, was to rid them of japanese beetles. Which I did in rather imaginative ways.
> She once had a picture of one of her roses featured in some rose magazine, I can't remember which one. She had some Pink Peace roses that were very large and on one of them a second bloom grew out of the center of the first one. Rare, but not unheard of.


I have given up tot he beetles.  They eat our roses every year, but we do get one or two nice blooms before they come around.  These pictures were taken by me and my wife at brookside gardens in Wheaton, MD this past weekend.  The place is huge and has a greenhouse with more exotic species as well as an outside garden.

----------


## Grubendol

Here are my latest updates…the rest of the pictures from our Southwest National Parks tour this past summer and Yosemite for our anniversary a couple of weeks ago.

Enjoy.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/14379196@N04/

----------


## k12311997

> more


I thought that buterfly bench looked familiar,   that probably wasn't at the Erie Zoo.

----------


## HarryChiling

> I thought that buterfly bench looked familiar, that probably wasn't at the Erie Zoo.


Well what do ya know the bench has a twin. :D

----------


## Snitgirl



----------


## optigrrl

Wow snit! Look at those big, blue and beautiful eyes!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Blue eyes and an orange mouth. :D Ain't they adorable?


We had a storm here the other day and there was a brief ray of sunshine that lit up some trees, and I managed to get a shot. The sun lasted only a few minutes.

----------


## Snitgirl

Those trees are incredible!!  Amazing time of year this is!!  I've never  experienced the fall season before living in Vancouver, BC.  As of now, seen 2 fall seasons. <---I am in LOVE!!  <--it seems a bit colder this fall?? hummmmm...

I am hoping her blue eyes stay.  But the orange mouth, lol....She had orange hair for that 5 minutes of pleasure and I did too!  :D




> Blue eyes and an orange mouth. :D Ain't they adorable?
> 
> 
> We had a storm here the other day and there was a brief ray of sunshine that lit up some trees, and I managed to get a shot. The sun lasted only a few minutes.

----------


## mlm

Snitgirl,

Siena gets more and more adorable everyday!  Looks like she loves playing with her food...did dad get caught in the crossfire too or were you uniquely blessed?  :D

----------


## Fezz

Snitty-

That kid of yours is one heck of a cutey! Enjoy....the time DOES go FAST!

 :cry: :cheers: :cry: :cheers: :cry:

----------


## Grubendol

Here is a pic of me and the wife at the Halloween party this weekend.  It was themed to "anything British"  We're Jack and Eliza from the Baroque Cycle.



Also, one of my favorites from Yosemite:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Those trees are incredible!!  Amazing time of year this is!!  I've never  experienced the fall season before living in Vancouver, BC.  As of now, seen 2 fall seasons. <---I am in LOVE!!  <--it seems a bit colder this fall?? hummmmm...
> 
> I am hoping her blue eyes stay.  But the orange mouth, lol....She had orange hair for that 5 minutes of pleasure and I did too!  :D


The trees did look exceptionally nice. There was about 2 minutes of sunshine through a tiny hole in the clouds that illuminated  just the trees. Another minute and the shadow covered the bottom half of the trees. Another minute and they were as bland and grey as the rest of the storm. Here's what they look like today in normal sunlight.
Note in the first nice picture the foreground tree is in shadow,as was everything else except the trees, and now the foreground tree is as brightly lit as everything. Boy, how lighting can change a picture!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Here is a pic of me and the wife at the Halloween party this weekend.  It was themed to "anything British"  We're Jack and Eliza from the Baroque Cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, one of my favorites from Yosemite:


Oooohhhheeeeee. Me dizzy! :Eek: 
Vertigo!!
Seriously,nice pics.:D

----------


## mlm

So the clinic was full of angels and devils today.  :)

----------


## Snitgirl



----------


## braheem24

Princess Laya of course :D

But for some reason I'm craving a bratwurst suddenly :)

----------


## mlm

Awww...love the Leia costume Snitgirl! :)  Where'd you get that?

----------


## mlm

Grubendol,

Love your costumes!  But I just have to ask, what with the "fry guy" in the background?

----------


## braheem24

> 


 
Fries?  I thought they were this guy  :Confused:  :D

----------


## k12311997

me at work yesterday

----------


## Grubendol

LOL, our Halloween parties are themed every year.  It’s my group of hardcore SW geek friends (we did the BIG lineups for a month or more for each movie in Hollywood).

This year’s theme was “Anything British” so one couple came as Fish and Chips.  If you look closely at the newspapers they are wrapped in you will find further British jokes and references to general geekdom (Doctor Who abounds).

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> LOL, our Halloween parties are themed every year.  Its my group of hardcore SW geek friends (we did the BIG lineups for a month or more for each movie in Hollywood).
> 
> This years theme was Anything British so one couple came as Fish and Chips.  If you look closely at the newspapers they are wrapped in you will find further British jokes and references to general geekdom (Doctor Who abounds).



Oh, like he had Gallifries?:D

----------


## Grubendol

> Oh, like he had Gallifries?:D


:cheers: :Nerd:

----------


## Grubendol

new picture of my niece who was born yesterday.

Abigail Annemarie.  8 weeks premature.  4 pounds 2 ounces, 17 inches long:

----------


## Snitgirl

Grubie, for being in the 4lb range, the baby looks like its a really good size and healthy too!

Congrats Tio

----------


## Snitgirl

Ok, I went out and got a new camera.  I am now a DSLR owner.  Moving on from my ultra compact point and shoot days..

WOW, this is going to be a great!!!

----------


## braheem24

> Ok, I went out and got a new camera. I am now a DSLR owner. Moving on from my ultra compact point and shoot days..
> 
> WOW, this is going to be a great!!!


well, what did you get? brand? Lenses? 

Spill the beans lady :D

----------


## Snitgirl

I didn't post what i got cause i am meeting MLM for a photowalk and wanted to surprise her but since I told her and she now knows... lol

I bought a Canon 40D that came with a 17 ~ 85 lens (no biggie). I didn't get any lenses yet since picking out the camera took a lot of time and I need to  research lenses before getting a few.  Got any suggestions???

My husband being the techy wanted the D3 or D300 but I tried to hold something identical to them in the store and it just wasn't comfortable.  So the 40D is some steps down in quality but truly more comfortable for me.

So anyone out there with lens suggestions, let me know.  Appreciate it :D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I didn't post what i got cause i am meeting MLM for a photowalk and wanted to surprise her but since I told her and she now knows... lol
> 
> I bought a Canon 40D that came with a 17 ~ 85 lens (no biggie). I didn't get any lenses yet since picking out the camera took a lot of time and I need to  research lenses before getting a few.  Got any suggestions???
> 
> My husband being the techy wanted the D3 or D300 but I tried to hold something identical to them in the store and it just wasn't comfortable.  So the 40D is some steps down in quality but truly more comfortable for me.
> 
> So anyone out there with lens suggestions, let me know.  Appreciate it :D


Be sure to get you an AR coated 0.00 -6.00 lens and cut it to fit a lens ring. Now you can stretch people.

----------


## mlm

> Be sure to get you an AR coated 0.00 -6.00 lens and cut it to fit a lens ring. Now you can stretch people.


LOL!  Oooh oooh...remember the old Chinese martial arts movies where everyone looked super skinny and 10 ft tall? ;)

----------


## mlm

Snitgirl has a new camera, I have a new lens, and we just had to go try out the toys!  We braved the hordes of kiddies to check out the aquarium.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> LOL!  Oooh oooh...remember the old Chinese martial arts movies where everyone looked super skinny and 10 ft tall? ;)



You can change the axis to 180 and make them short and fat.:D

----------


## Grubendol

Most awesome news ever.....Abigail is off the respirator and mom and dad got to hold her yesterday!!! 

 

 She is 1 week old today, so they got to hold her at 7 days old!  It was the first time they were allowed to.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Most awesome news ever.....Abigail is off the respirator and mom and dad got to hold her yesterday!!! 
> 
>  
> 
>  She is 1 week old today, so they got to hold her at 7 days old!  It was the first time they were allowed to.


I imagine that was a very special time. She's so tiny and frail now, but just wait!:D

----------


## Snitgirl

The Aquarium was a bit of a challenge with all the people surrounding the tanks.  Plus, I barely knew how to turn on my new camera.  Some photos a bit blurry as well.














LOL this last one MLM didn't catch me taking, unlike the other one that was a photo on the wall. I got a good "MICHELLE, you're suppose to be taking pictures of FISH" from her. lol
Anyhow, i have tons more but don't want to bore you...:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Very cool Snitster! 

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## braheem24

> Most awesome news ever.....Abigail is off the respirator and mom and dad got to hold her yesterday!!! 
> 
> She is 1 week old today, so they got to hold her at 7 days old! It was the first time they were allowed to.


Congratulations, and dont look so worried premature babies ALWAYS come out tougher. You wont be worrying about her being frail for too much longer. :cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

Congrats Grub, I can't believe I missed your post Abigail is a cutey.

----------


## optigrrl

Snit, nice camera! 

Grub - saw your new avatar and thought it was your baby! Congrats on being an uncle!

mlm - nice pics of the jellies!

----------


## braheem24

My new toy till the D300

----------


## Grubendol

Thanks everyone, yeah I'm a proud uncle.  Can't wait to meet little Abigail.

Two more pics since she got her IV's out.

----------


## Snitgirl

Well, got the new camera out, headed to a friends house for some Chinese food and we thought we'd give the camera a try.  She never modeled before and I've never photographed a person in this element before.  We had fun!  I am going to see if there are any courses around in Vancouver to help me out with this new camera, I hate reading manuals and need a lot of help with it.

Was interesting to shoot and FUN too!  Lol, her cat was right there with us, laying on her feet.  :D

----------


## HarryChiling

> Thanks everyone, yeah I'm a proud uncle. Can't wait to meet little Abigail.
> 
> Two more pics since she got her IV's out.


What the, brand new and more hair on the head then my 6 1/2 month old son, you must be a werewolf grub.:p  She's a cute one more pictures.

----------


## Grubendol

Dude, It's my niece, not my baby.  Jeez, how many times do I have to say it!  ;)


That being said, I can grow a full beard in less than a week and no balding on me either.

----------


## braheem24

"Proud Uncle, Soon 2B Dad"

Glad you posted that for those of us that cant keep up.

The math "due in march" didnt add up but I thought it must have been a mistake somewhere, now I know where :hammer:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Of sorts. Today marks 23 years we've had our newts, Kong and Mister. Kong, by his name is the larger of the two. We had no idea they were so long-lived, nor as toxic as they are. 23 years of changing the water every two weeks so their toxins won't build up and kill the other fish. We usually keep a variety of tetras, a couple of corydoras, and several kuuhli loaches in the tank with the newts.

----------


## k12311997

my daughter reminded me it's not a contest.(she's only nine what does she know)    I still have to outline the windows on the second floor and place the airport floods in the driveway.

----------


## Snitgirl

awe, well done....  i am sure santa will be able to find his way to your place..




> my daughter reminded me it's not a contest.(she's only nine what does she know)    I still have to outline the windows on the second floor and place the airport floods in the driveway.

----------


## mlm

In Ho Chi Minh City:

1. Everyone gets around with mopeds, but helmets seems to be lacking.
2. Old woman at the market place who found it really funny that I wanted her photo.
3. How to repair your moped...
4. A very bored street vendor
5. I have no idea how he balanced all of that.

----------


## mlm

We took a couple of tours while we were stuck in Ho Chi Minh City:

1. The Cu Chi tunnels are a network of underground tunnels the Viet Cong used during the war.  Now it's a tourist attraction.
2. I got the chance to shoot an AK-47 at the Cu Chi Shooting Range.
3. A self-portrait rowing down the Mekong Delta
4. A delicacy of the Mekong region...elephant ear fish (yes, I ate some, and yes, it was good)
5. Portrait of one of our boatmen during the Mekong tour

----------


## k12311997

> In Ho Chi Minh City:
> 
> 3. How to repair your moped...


That's nothing Fezz built a whole car out of used beer cans.
:bbg::cheers::D:cheers:

----------


## mlm

Shots from the Quy Nhon clinic:

1. retinoscopy
2. gotta love using the Pentax lensmeter
3. me and a patient with her new glasses
4. slit lamp exam
5. indentation tonometry!!

----------


## mlm

Some scenes of local life and landscape:

1. making cassava cake
2. tending the cooking fire
3. Anyone who knows me (*cough* Snitgirl *cough*) knows I can't help taking a million and one shots of flowers...and this is the first time I had ever seen a hibiscus.
4. fishing boats along the beach in Quy Nhon
5. random landscape during our bus ride to Tuy Hoa

----------


## mlm

Shots of the Tuy Hoa clinic:

1. our dispensary
2. auto-refractor station
3. VA line-up
4. waiting patient
5. waiting crowd

----------


## mlm

Some random bonus shots :bbg: :

1. traditional Vietnamese dance
2. sign in the banquet hall washroom
3. team photo
4. crashing waves in the South China Sea (taken in Da Nang, our final stop for some much-needed rest)
5. had to sneak in another flower shot!  gorgeous water lily

----------


## mlm

> That's nothing Fezz built a whole car out of used beer cans.
> :bbg::cheers::D:cheers:


Well, Heineken was about $1 per can in Vietnam...that could make a very affordable car... :cheers:

----------


## braheem24

Beautiful pics, Thank You!

Wish I could be there to help.

Ibrahim

----------


## Snitgirl

Did you get your D300?




> My new toy till the D300

----------


## Fezz

> Wish I could be there to help.
> 
> Ibrahim


Do mean with my next car or MLM's pictures/trip?

;)

----------


## braheem24

> Did you get your D300?


Got the D300 and now have even more pics of the old brat and a new addition as of 1-5-2008.






...and FEZZ let me know when the next overhaul is due, I'll bring the mack daddy tools :D

----------


## Snitgirl

What did you do with your other camera?

Wow, how old is the oldest one now?

And congrats on the new one...  I see pink so assuming a girl.. What did you name her?

Hubby and I were just talking about #2 child tonight.... hummmmm? :idea: My time clock is really ticking now....

P.S. Your children are adorable...

----------


## braheem24

> What did you do with your other camera?
> 
> Wow, how old is the oldest one now?
> 
> And congrats on the new one... I see pink so assuming a girl.. What did you name her?
> 
> Hubby and I were just talking about #2 child tonight.... hummmmm? :idea: My time clock is really ticking now....
> 
> P.S. Your children are adorable...


I still have the D80 camera, now sitting in the box looking pretty hopefully one of my friends will want to buy it.

The oldest one is now 15 months old and the new one is 3 weeks, we named her Layla.

Thank you, I like to think they came out like thier dad :p

----------


## mlm

Hey Snitgirl,

Any new Sienna shots?  Hope the family is doing well.

----------


## Snitgirl

Hey MLM, 

Of course of course, pictures of Siena... :D  here you go.  Family is doing well considering.  thanks  :D

P.S. Looks like we need to start a new thread for 2008

----------


## FullCircle

...must resist pinching those adorable little cheeks......

----------


## braheem24

Some 2008 pics :p

----------


## Steve Machol

Very nice!

We live right next to the Gila National Forest and about 45 miles from the Gila Cliff Dwellings. About a mile from the dwellings is a rock formation that reminded us of Michael from the Halloween movies. So I decided to hav some fun this thin. 

Here is the original shot, then a Photoshopped version.

----------


## Snitgirl

Well Done Steve..!!!

P.S. Can you do the honors and create a 2008 thread since we're still posting to this 2007 thread?   :Nerd:

----------


## Steve Machol

Done: http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...460#post231460

----------


## Grubendol

Proud Papa Moment.  This is my little girl plotting to take over the world.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

I am a wannabee photographer. I shoot all of the equipment you see in our ads and brochures but would really like to get out and shoot the world.

----------


## Snitgirl

Nice shot Leo!!  :D  Wondering, the fire in the back ground, did you add that?

P.S. There is now a 2008 thread ~ you should add this to that..:cheers:

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Nice shot Leo!! :D Wondering, the fire in the back ground, did you add that?
> 
> P.S. There is now a 2008 thread ~ you should add this to that..:cheers:


Yes, I am also dabbling with photoshop. What a great program!!!
I was out earlier this morning and took a few more shots.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

I missed the whole 2007 thing, I'm living in the past!!!

I will join you guys in the 2008 thread :Cool:

----------


## pixels

Place where I live.  or try here http://www.capecodphotographyart.com...cod_photos.htm

----------


## Grubendol

My girl two weekends ago.  She's almost as big as her stick now!

----------

